# Installazione Driver Nvidia su Lenovo Y580

## genspx

Salve .. ho da poco installato Gentoo sul mio portatile Lenovo y580  .. 

Sono molto soddifatto del sistema  e vorrei  installare i driver proprietari per poter giocare ogni tanto a  CS il nuovo Doom e compagnia bella  ...

Il sistema ha 2 schede video  , una integrata HD4000 che sta funzionando col driver intel 915...  e  l altra è una ottima gtx660m che usa il driver fb,nouveau  ...

Ho letto diversi howto ma ho dei dubbi : in origine ho compilato con genkernel (vga nvidia disabilitata da bios)  e ho i moduli abilitati per tutte e due le schede ...

E' necessario ricompilare il kernel per togliere i vari frame buffer ( purtroppo non l ho fatto durante l installazione ) ...

E' consigliabile togliere anche il modulo noveau dal kernel ?

Sarà poi possibile avere il supporto alle api Vulkan (necessario per doom)?

----------

## Maxxx

Ciao, io ho la GTX 1070. Nel mio kernel ho disabilitato i frame buffers Nvidia e tutti i moduli nouveau, dopodichè ho compilato i driver Nvidia.

Comunque l'impostazione del kernel indispensabile per le GPU Nvidia la trovi su 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/it

Per quanto riguarda le API Vulkan credo che dovrebbero essere incluse nei driver stessi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' anche la possibilita' di avere nvidia e Nouveau decidendo al boot cosa scegliere.

La guida la trovi qua

----------

## genspx

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Ciao, io ho la GTX 1070. Nel mio kernel ho disabilitato i frame buffers Nvidia e tutti i moduli nouveau, dopodichè ho compilato i driver Nvidia.
> 
> Comunque l'impostazione del kernel indispensabile per le GPU Nvidia la trovi su 
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/it
> ...

 

Bhe ho letto questa guida ma io ho già installato xorg ecc ... qui dice di reinstallare tutto ...   il mio problema poi è che ho 2 vga ... la integrata e la discreta Nvidia ... vorrei poter switchare fra le due cosi da usare la integrata intel hd4000  quando sono fuori  (per questioni di autonomia ) e  la  Nvidia solo per giochi e applicazione grafiche  quando sono in casa ...

Su altre distribuzioni ho questa possibilità   attraverso il pannello nvidia-settings  si ha la possibilità di scegliere  fra le due interfacce grafiche .. previo logout  .... 

Mi chiedo solo se sia meglio  installare tutto da zero creando un kernel adatto e installare xorg con le dovute use flags

@fedelliallalinea :  purtroppo i driver nouveau  non mi consentono di giocare ...   l ottimo per me sarebbe intel + nvidia ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io sul mio portatile ho configurato bumblebee con primusrun.

Praticamente quando voglio lanciare qualche programma che usi nvidia lo lancio con primusrun.

Trovi la guida qua (cerca il titolo Configurazione Intel/NVIDIA con Bumblebee e primus)

----------

## Maxxx

 *genspx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bhe ho letto questa guida ma io ho già installato xorg ecc ... qui dice di reinstallare tutto ...

 

Perché devi reinstallare tutto? Devi ricompilare il kernel e compilare i drivers Nvidia.

Successivamente:

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

e

```
eselect opengl set nvidia

```

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io sul mio portatile ho configurato bumblebee con primusrun.
> 
> Praticamente quando voglio lanciare qualche programma che usi nvidia lo lancio con primusrun.
> 
> Trovi la guida qua (cerca il titolo Configurazione Intel/NVIDIA con Bumblebee e primus)

 

ho letto la tua guida  e mi sembra di capire che devo cmq cominciare da 0 ...  compilare il kernel con le giuste opzioni :no frame buffers, no nouveau driver ecc

poi (dalla wiki di nvidia driver/xorg) devo compilare xorg con le use flags  nvidia intel  ...

Ho letto anche un wiki per ottenere optimus su gentoo  ... cioè  un  sistema che usa la scheda nvidia e praticamente visualizza tramite l integrata [url] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/Optimus [/url]

appena ho tempo proverò ... 

thx

----------

## genspx

quote="Maxxx"] *genspx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bhe ho letto questa guida ma io ho già installato xorg ecc ... qui dice di reinstallare tutto ...

 

Perché devi reinstallare tutto? Devi ricompilare il kernel e compilare i drivers Nvidia.

Successivamente:

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

e

```
eselect opengl set nvidia

```

[/quote]

non sono molto ferrato ancora sull argomento  ... proverò a capire qualcosa ... ho usato genkernel  -menuconfig all   per l installazione ... ho solo spuntato qualche driver non riconosciuto ... 

 :Wink: 

----------

## genspx

As esempio non mi è chiaro in /usr/src/ ho due directory :  linux  e linux-4-9-16 ...   in quale delle due devo dare make config per modificare il kernel ...

Dando poi make && make modules_install   mi creera un nuovo kernel da copiare in /boot giusto ? 

Potrei usare genkernel all  per automatizzare l installazione del nuovo kernel ?

----------

## Maxxx

Prima dai

```
eselect kernel list
```

Vedi l'asterisco su quale kernel é... Probabilmente é già sul 4.9.16.

Altrimenti dai 

```
eselect kernel set [numero]

```

Per impostare il kernel giusto.

A questo punto il make config lo dai su /usr/src/linux, che già punta al 4.9.16

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Vedi l'asterisco su quale kernel é... Probabilmente é già sul 4.9.16.

 

Ho puoi anche vedere con uname -a

----------

## genspx

mah sicuro di fare un casino e dover ricominciare da parted ho lanciato genkernel menuconfig all ... ho riavviato ed effettivamente ora da lspci -k non vedo più i moduli nouveau e fb ... forse ho qualche speranza ...   ora sto emergendo i driver nvidia proprietari ma ho questo pacchetto mascherato

[quote]

ho questo problema ora mentre installo i driver 

 *Quote:*   

> x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo (Change USE: +abi_x86_32)
> 
> 000097 - x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32)
> 
> 000098 (dependency required by "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo" [ebuild])
> ...

 

 devo  mica impostare la flag -abi x86 32  per il pacchetto libXext?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *genspx wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo (Change USE: +abi_x86_32)
> 
> 000097 - x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32)
> 
> 000098 (dependency required by "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo" [ebuild])
> ...

 

Puoi postare tutto l'output? Hai tolto la use flag abi x86 32 a nvidia-drivers?

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *genspx wrote:*    *Quote:*   x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo (Change USE: +abi_x86_32)
> 
> 000097 - x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32)
> 
> 000098 (dependency required by "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo" [ebuild])
> ...

 

Allora quando provo ha emergere i driver ottengo questo ...  

```
000001 *** emerge --nospinner --noreplace x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ***

000002 

000003  * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

000004  * Use eselect news read to view new items.

000005 

000006 Calculating dependencies  .... done!

000007 [ebuild  N     ] sys-power/acpid-2.0.28  USE="(-selinux)" 

000008 [ebuild  N     ] virtual/linux-sources-3  USE="-firmware" 

000009 [ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11  ABI_X86="32*" 

000010 [ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.31  ABI_X86="32*" 

000011 [ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

000012 [ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

000013 [ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.7  ABI_X86="32*" 

000014 [ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

000015 [ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

000016 [ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/jansson-2.9  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

000017 [ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8  ABI_X86="32*" 

000018 [ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

000019 [ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r1 

000020 [ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.12-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

000021 [ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

000022 [ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5  ABI_X86="32*" 

000023 [ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

000024 [ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

000025 [ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13  USE="X acpi driver kms multilib tools -compat -gtk3 -pax_kernel -static-libs -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

000026 

000027 The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

000028  (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

000029 # required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

000030 # required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

000031 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000032 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000033 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000034 >=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1 abi_x86_32

000035 # required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

000036 # required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

000037 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000038 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000039 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000040 >=x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.2 abi_x86_32

000041 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

000042 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000043 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000044 >=x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5 abi_x86_32

000045 # required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

000046 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000047 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000048 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000049 >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0 abi_x86_32

000050 # required by x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8::gentoo

000051 # required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2::gentoo

000052 # required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

000053 # required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

000054 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000055 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000056 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000057 >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.31 abi_x86_32

000058 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000059 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000060 >=x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1 abi_x86_32

000061 # required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

000062 # required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

000063 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000064 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000065 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000066 >=x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.7 abi_x86_32

000067 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000068 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000069 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000070 >=x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3 abi_x86_32

000071 # required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

000072 # required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

000073 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000074 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000075 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000076 >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2 abi_x86_32

000077 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000078 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000079 >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11 abi_x86_32

000080 # required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2::gentoo

000081 # required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

000082 # required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

000083 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000084 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000085 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000086 >=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8 abi_x86_32

000087 # required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2::gentoo

000088 # required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

000089 # required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

000090 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000091 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000092 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000093 >=dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1 abi_x86_32

000094 # required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2::gentoo

000095 # required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

000096 # required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

000097 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000098 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000099 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000100 >=x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1 abi_x86_32

000101 # required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2::gentoo

000102 # required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

000103 # required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

000104 # required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

000105 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

000106 # required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

000107 >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.12-r2 abi_x86_32

000108 

000109 Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

000110 CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

000111 paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

000112 experimental or unstable packages.

000113 

000114 !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" have been masked.

000115 !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

000116 - x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo (masked by: )

000117 

000118 (dependency required by "x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo" [ebuild])

000119 (dependency required by "www-client/chromium-58.0.3029.19::gentoo" [installed])

000120 (dependency required by "@selected" [set])

000121 (dependency required by "@world" [argument])

000122 For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

000123 man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

000124 

000125 *** process completed ***
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se non sei interessato al supporto 32 bit (ma se userai wine sarai obbligato a compilare alcuni pacchetti in 32bit tra cui anche i driver nvidia) , disabilita la use flag abi_x86_32

```
# echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers -abi_x86_32" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

```
!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo (masked by: ) 
```

Hai mascherato questo pacchetto per caso? Puoi postare il risultato del comando emerge -pv x11-libs/libX11

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se non sei interessato al supporto 32 bit (ma se userai wine sarai obbligato a compilare alcuni pacchetti in 32bit tra cui anche i driver nvidia) , disabilita la use flag abi_x86_32
> 
> ```
> # echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers -abi_x86_32" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

non credo di aver mascherato il pacchetto ..  il risultato è

```
USE="ipv6 -doc-static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" kiB
```

eh si avrei bisogno anche si wine ...Last edited by genspx on Mon May 01, 2017 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ma vuoi avere il supporto a 32bit?

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok ma vuoi avere il supporto a 32bit?

 

si per Wine

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok allora aggiungi i seguenti pachetti al file /etc/portage/package.use

```
# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.2 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.31 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.7 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libxcb-1.12-r2::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libX11-1.6.5::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1::gentoo[dri]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13::gentoo[X]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (argument)

>=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.12-r2 abi_x86_32 
```

e installa nvidia-drivers.

Se libX11 da ancore il problema prova con

```
# emerge -1 libX11

# emerge nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## genspx

Allora ..  in etc/portage/  non ho il file package.use .. ho una  directory con quel nome è lo stesso ? dentro c è solo un file vuoto : iputils .. 

Non ho capito bene come inserire la lista di file ... 

 :Mad: 

----------

## Maxxx

E' indifferente, o crei il file package.use su /etc/portage oppure crei un file che lo puoi chiamare come vuoi all'interno della cartella /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si certo package.use puo' essere o un file o una directory.

Se e' una directory, come nel tuo caso, allora crea un file con qualsiasi nome (nominalo nvidia visto che e' per quello che lo crei).

La directory e' usata per avere piu' files per una questione di ordine e capire al volo a cosa si riferiscono

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si certo package.use puo' essere o un file o una directory.
> 
> Se e' una directory, come nel tuo caso, allora crea un file con qualsiasi nome (nominalo nvidia visto che e' per quello che lo crei).
> 
> La directory e' usata per avere piu' files per una questione di ordine e capire al volo a cosa si riferiscono

 

ho creato il file nvidia ho messo tutte le librerie con la flag abi_x86_32   ma quando aggiorno il sistema con newuse  mi da invali atom  per tutte le linee aggiunte ..

ho seguito la guida per le useflag  ho solo messo la libreria  seguita dalla use ...

mi da invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use/nvidia: x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.12-r2

nel file ho inserito x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.12-r2 abi_x86_32Last edited by genspx on Mon May 01, 2017 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare il contenuto del file?

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postare il contenuto del file?

 

scusa non avevo trascritto >= credevo fosse superfluo ora sto facendo di nuovo newuse e non mi da quell errore ... sta compilando i 14 pacchetti segnati...

ora sta installando i driver ...  ma non è riuscito alla fine a scaricarli dai server nvidia .... che fortunaLast edited by genspx on Mon May 01, 2017 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *genspx wrote:*   

> scusa non avevo trascritto >= credevo fosse superfluo ora sto facendo di nuovo newuse e non mi da quell errore ... sta compilando i 14 pacchetti segnati...

 

Puoi ometterlo solo se non specifichi la versione

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *genspx wrote:*   scusa non avevo trascritto >= credevo fosse superfluo ora sto facendo di nuovo newuse e non mi da quell errore ... sta compilando i 14 pacchetti segnati... 
> 
> Puoi ometterlo solo se non specifichi la versione

 

 grazie capito ... 

purtroppo  dopo aver compilato 4 dei 5 pacchetti non riesce a scaricare i driver dai server nvidia ... ho riprovato a emergere e niente fetch failed  ...  caspita.

----------

## Maxxx

Hai la connessione ad internet?

prova a fare un ping

```
ping -c3 www.google.it
```

----------

## genspx

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Hai la connessione ad internet?
> 
> prova a fare un ping
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si si ho la connessione ... vi scrivo da qui ..   ping ok ..

----------

## Maxxx

Allora forse dipende dal repository... che hai nel file /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf?

----------

## genspx

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Allora forse dipende dal repository... che hai nel file /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf?

 

guarda mi sono scaricato i file dal sito ...  e li ho messi nella  directory ora  sta installando ... speriamo bene ...   cmq controllerò

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema del download e' un bug.

----------

## genspx

allora .. ho installato i driver ... almeno sembra ... da lspci -k ora vedo  

driver in uso : nvdia

kernel modules : nvidia_drm,nvidia ...

il problema ora è che nvidia-xconfig mi da comando non trovato ...

se do nvidia-settings si apre  l utility ma di dice di settare x server con nvidia-xconfig...

non ho alcun file di configurazione per xorg solo 20opengl.conf ...

cosa posso fare  ?!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *genspx wrote:*   

> il problema ora è che nvidia-xconfig mi da comando non trovato ... 

 

Il pacchetto nvidia-drivers ha la use flag tools abilitata?

Se no per fare partire X puoi creare semplicemente il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-nvidia.conf

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier   "Device0"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  Option       "NoLogo" "True"

EndSection
```

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *genspx wrote:*   il problema ora è che nvidia-xconfig mi da comando non trovato ...  
> 
> Il pacchetto nvidia-drivers ha la use flag tools abilitata?
> 
> Se no per fare partire X puoi creare semplicemente il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-nvidia.conf
> ...

 

ho provato a inseriere il file  ma al riavvio non trova nessuno schermo ..   dentro la directory distfile non è presente alcun file Nvidia ...

il mio scopo sarebbe quello di avere le due schede switchabili tramite bbswitch  cosi da poter scegliere l integrata in caso di mancanza di alimentazione da rete .

----------

## genspx

aggiornamento : 

nvidia-xconfig funziona quando sono fuori x ...   ma con i file di configurazione che crea .... con la parte identica  per la scheda nvidia a quella che mi hai mandato ,  X non si avvia ...

dice che non trova lo schermo ... 

ho anche disinstallato e i driver e ho notato  un messaggio d errore riguardante qualcosa del kernel ... cmq i driver si sono ugualemente installati ....

Ma nei file di configurazione di x non dovrebbe esserci la voce anche per la scheda intel ? è la scheda intel che è collegata allo schermo  non la nvidia ... forse per questo non trova

lo schermo ?

thx

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Purtroppo non saprei dirti io ho installato bumblebee (che se non erro usa bbswitch) con primusrun.

----------

## Maxxx

Stando a questo, sembra che vada bene bumblebee.

Altrimenti prova a chiedere al forum internazionale.

----------

## genspx

Farò qualche altro tentativo appena avrò tempo grazie a tutti e due per la disponibilità .. per ora sono soddisfattissimo di questa distribuzione ... Sto cominciando ad usare awesome bhe che dire .. stupenda !

----------

## genspx

Aggiornamento ...

Non so in che modo ma sono riuscito a far funzionare primus ..   ho installato e provato nexuis e la gtx funziona ... 

ora ho installato steam attraverso layman ma quando lo lancio mi dice che manca la libreria libgl.so.1 ..    sapete se è possibile installare questa libreria 32 bit ? 

purtroppo non credo di aver installato un ambiente multilib ...   

ho speranze  ?    :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'errore esatto?

E il comando 

```
$ primusrun glxinfo | grep nvidia -i
```

cosa ti ritorna (glxinfo lo trovi installando il pacchetto x11-apps/mesa-progs)?

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postare l'errore esatto?
> 
> E il comando 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

eccomi ..

```
server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL core profile version string: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 378.13

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.50 NVIDIA

OpenGL version string: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 378.13

OpenGL shading language version string: 4.50 NVIDIA
```

quando parte il launcher mi dice :

you are missing the following 32-bit libraries,and Steam may not run:

libGL.so.1

failed to load steam.ui

ho provato qualche soluzione nei vari threads del forum ma niente da fare ...     entrando nella cartella dove ci sono le librerie di steam in effetti è l unica che lampeggia in rosso  (da terminale) ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *genspx wrote:*   

> ho provato qualche soluzione nei vari threads del forum ma niente da fare ...     entrando nella cartella dove ci sono le librerie di steam in effetti è l unica che lampeggia in rosso  (da terminale) ...

 

Puoi postare l'output di quella cartella con il comando

```
$ ls -l
```

  :Question: 

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *genspx wrote:*   ho provato qualche soluzione nei vari threads del forum ma niente da fare ...     entrando nella cartella dove ci sono le librerie di steam in effetti è l unica che lampeggia in rosso  (da terminale) ... 
> 
> Puoi postare l'output di quella cartella con il comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ls -l    /.steam/bin 

```

totale 317304

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   1426024 26 apr 01.55 chromehtml.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    259297 26 apr 01.55 crashhandler.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz     13777 24 feb  2013 driverhelper.py

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    162660 26 apr 01.55 filesystem_stdio.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   7094534 26 apr 01.55 friendsui.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    224866 26 apr 01.55 gameoverlayrenderer.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz      7116 26 apr 01.55 gameoverlayui

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   7704437 26 apr 01.55 gameoverlayui.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    201648 26 apr 01.55 libaudio.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   2515328 27 gen  2016 libavcodec.so.56

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    274532 11 ago  2015 libavformat.so.56

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    130544  8 ago  2015 libavresample.so.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    166732  8 ago  2015 libavutil.so.54

lrwxrwxrwx 1 ruokz ruokz        39  6 mag 15.45 libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   2673748  9 ago  2016 libicui18n.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz  12237291  9 ago  2016 libicuuc.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    472576  5 dic 20.53 libmiles.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    287376 20 feb 23.14 libopenvr_api.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz      6714 26 apr 01.55 liboverride.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   1000406 10 mar 01.13 libSDL2-2.0.so.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   4217996 18 gen  2014 libsteam.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    343640  8 ago  2015 libswscale.so.3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    211352 26 apr 01.55 libtier0_s.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz  11156651  9 ago  2016 libv8.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   4294550 26 apr 01.55 libvideo.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    328212 26 apr 01.55 libvstdlib_s.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    868080 19 mag  2014 libx264.so.142.crypt

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz        32 17 apr  2014 libx264.so.142.md5

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz     50688 22 nov 00.01 mssdsp.flt

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz     35840 22 nov 00.01 mssmixer.mix

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz     71168  2 mag  2014 mssmp3.asi

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz     41472  2 mag  2014 mssogg.asi

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz    152064  2 mag  2014 mssvoice.asi

drwxr-xr-x 2 ruokz ruokz      4096  6 mag 14.58 panorama

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   3369860 26 apr 01.55 serverbrowser.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   4687395 26 apr 01.55 steam

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz  20554006 26 apr 01.55 steamclient.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz     59633 26 apr 01.55 steam_monitor

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz     69518 26 apr 01.55 steamoverlayvulkanlayer.so

drwxr-xr-x 6 ruokz ruokz      4096  6 mag 14.58 steam-runtime

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz        55 20 feb 22.59 steam-runtime.checksum

drwx------ 4 ruokz ruokz      4096 24 nov 03.18 steam-runtime.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 ruokz ruokz 103884992  6 mag 14.58 steam-runtime.tar.xz

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz  52428800 20 feb 22.59 steam-runtime.tar.xz.part0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz  51456192 20 feb 22.59 steam-runtime.tar.xz.part1

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   3445658 26 apr 01.55 steamservice.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz  20590636 26 apr 01.55 steamui.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   2710029 26 apr 01.55 streaming_client

-rwxr-xr-x 1 ruokz ruokz   2922245 26 apr 01.55 vgui2_s.so
```

ma credo di aver creato il io link seguendo un post ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non conosco steam ma se il link e' la pista giusta devi farlo a una libreria esistente, nel mio sistema libGL.so si trova qua

```
$ locate libGL.so

/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.381.09

/usr/lib32/primus/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib64/libGL.so

/usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2.0

/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.381.09

/usr/lib64/primus/libGL.so.1
```

Se vuoi provare sul tuo sistema installa sys-apps/mlocate e poi dai i comandi

```
# emerge sys-apps/mlocate

# updatedb <-- da root

$ locate libGL.so
```

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non conosco steam ma se il link e' la pista giusta devi farlo a una libreria esistente, nel mio sistema libGL.so si trova qua
> 
> ```
> $ locate libGL.so
> 
> ...

 

ok ho installato mlocate  

```
locate libGL.so

/home/ruokz/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/amd64/usr/share/doc/nvidia-cg-toolkit/examples/Tools/trace/libGL.so.1.gz

/home/ruokz/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/share/doc/nvidia-cg-toolkit/examples/Tools/trace/libGL.so.1.gz

/usr/fakelib/amd64/libGL.so

/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.378.13

/usr/lib64/libGL.so

/usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2.0

/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.378.13

/usr/lib64/primus/libGL.so.1

```

sto provando ln -s una di queste  su ~/.steam/bin   ma  senza successo ..    quando vado a fare ls sulla directory ~/.steam/bin la bibreria lampeggia sempre in rosso ... boh

----------

## genspx

copiando da  la libreria  steam non da più l' errore della libreria mancante ma  si blocca qui :

```

primusrun  steam

/home/ruokz/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: riga 154: VERSION_ID: variabile non assegnata

/home/ruokz/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: riga 154: VERSION_ID: variabile non assegnata

Running Steam on gentoo  64-bit

STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled by the user

Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1493162727)
```

----------

